
Ask HN: What to ask during interview for CTO position? - ctocandidate
I am having an interview next week for a CTO position in a company founded in 2009 and acquired in 2016 for about $100M. The company still operates independently.<p>I have an engineering &#x2F; tech management background and already have a decent understanding of their tech situation and challenges. I would like to learn more about their finance and strategy.<p>What questions should I ask? Any ideas are welcome!
======
byoung2
I'm assuming you are replacing a CTO...the obvious question would be why is
the previous CTO leaving.

